# Incorporating raw foods into kibble diet



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

Is this a no-no? I love the convenience of feeding Maisy high-quality kibble, but I would also like to incorporate some raw foods into her diet because of the nutrition benefits.

The only "people food" we have let her try so far are apples. We have 3 apple trees in our backyard, and one day she scooped up a fallen apple and happily chomped it down! She seems to really enjoy them, and I read that they are a good cleaning agent for dog's teeth.

I've also been wanting to try feeding her raw turkey necks to see how she likes them as well as a variety of healthy vegetables, but I don't want to start feeding her raw food if it is not healthy for her when her main diet is kibble.

Any advice/opinions from all you smart people?  Oh, and do you find that your dogs beg more after they are introduced to "people food"? Maisy doesn't beg for our food when we are eating, and we want to keep it that way!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I used to give my boy raw at breakfast time and kibble for tea with no problems.

He is now on a home cooked diet instead of kibble made up of human food ingredients. OH is always hopeful it is something for him to eat. He has never begged for our food and still doesn't even though the smell must be tempting.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I feed my girls kibble and raw no problem. I started out free-feeding kibble, and it is still always available to them. Then I added meaty bones, and now I buy a variety of raw animal parts and they have never had stomach issues and their poo looks good.
I am just careful not to give them too much of the raw meats at a time, because it is richer than kibble so too much might give them stomach issues. And they don't self regulate the raw the way they will with kibble.
They still seem to eat some kibble each day - which I like because I think they get the nutritional balance with the kibble, since my process is very unscientific


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also feed both raw and kibble........Molly gets either raw ground beef or a chicken leg or wing in the A.M. and a measured amount of kibble in her bowl to 'graze' thru out the day. I also use Honest Kitchen, Sojo's complete, and 95% meat canned, in her food rotation. I like to give her variety! LOL!

BTW....... Be aware that while apples can be beneficial, they can also be harmful in that the seeds contain cyanide. A few won't harm your dog, but the effects can accumulate over time, if they are allowed to eat the seeds regularly. (fallen fruit)
Apple seeds and cores should be removed for safety's sake.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just chiming in to say apples are fine, but don't let her eat the apple seeds - they contain arsenic!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*No problems for us*

I've been feeding a combination of raw and kibble for years. Sometimes together, no problems.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My kids main diet is kibble but we add in raw meaty bones and lately we have been cutting back the kibble and topping it with frozen prepared raw. 

Some folks will claim kibble and raw is a no no but mine seem to be handling it just fine


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for all of the feedback everyone! It sounds to me like each dog tolerates kibble and raw differently, so I will begin my quest to figure out what Maisy likes and digests best and go from there


----------

